# Has anyone ever painted a pop up blind?



## taylor6400 (May 22, 2012)

I just bought an ameristep Brickhouse blind. Seems like a great blind for the $$. Bought it on sale for $90. I set it up in my basement and it seems like it is going to be shiny. Especially if its damp. I am considering some options. 

First would be to mud it up like we do our layout waterfowl blinds. Mix up some mud and rub it on and let it dry. then take a brush and knock most of it off. Leaves the camo pattern showing through a dull dirt finish. This is a lot of blind to mud! Plus a couple days out int he rain would take it off.

Other option is to take a can of Krylon fusion kakhi or whatever the light brown is and just give it a light fog/mist to knock down the sheen on the factory material. Which i have also done on a blind. It worked quite well. 

The pattern seems like its plenty dark that it could stand to be lightened up a bit. Seems like most blinds stand out as a dark blob from a distance normally, so maybe the paint is the better route.

Thoughts?


----------



## SCOUTER (Jun 12, 2009)

Have used several of these blinds over the years and have not had any problem with them being too shiny or spooking game.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

brush it in good with whatever the surrounding trees or vegetation is. there are loops at all the corners for holding the brush. don't worry about the sheen, in all the years i've used them it's never been a problem. a couple years ago I had a young doe come up to the blind and eat the leaves off the brush i had attached to the blind. i could have reached out the window and touched her.


----------



## justincasei812 (Dec 30, 2012)

I hunt up the U.P. and most of the time there is snow on the ground for deer season. It is hard to find a snow camo pop up or if you can they are sold out, so a few years ago I took an older pop up and a few cans of white spray paint to see if I could paint the it with no ill effects. I didn't spray it heavy with white but to take the darkness off of the pop up it is more of a haze with some white patches. This way if I go up and there is not snow on the ground or it will snow while I am up there is not a big white thing siting in the woods. The paint dulls the fabric so if you are just looking to do that buy some brown or whatever color you would like and just haze the outside. I also used water repelent on the blind prior to paintng it. It helps when it rains or when the snow starts to melt. Also like Taylor said make sure you use the natural enviroment around it to take away the edges. that is a big thing when trying to camoflauge something out in the woods that should not normally be there. I would also set the blind in a spot where if you were looking in that area it would be a dark spot. next to or in pine trees or next to a fallen tree instead of the wide open area.


----------



## taylor6400 (May 22, 2012)

Since this thread was revived i thought i would share...i did paint it. I kind of fogged on a light mist of krylon fusion khaki the whole thing to lighten it up a little and cut the sheen. It worked great.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

I used u-v killer on mine. Took the shine off.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I added burlap to one a few years ago. 
Here's a pic of it out in the open.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

justincasei812 said:


> I hunt up the U.P. and most of the time there is snow on the ground for deer season. It is hard to find a snow camo pop up or if you can they are sold out, so a few years ago I took an older pop up and a few cans of white spray paint to see if I could paint the it with no ill effects. I didn't spray it heavy with white but to take the darkness off of the pop up it is more of a haze with some white patches. QUOTE]
> 
> I hunt coyotes in the winter and have big baits (butcher shop scrap and roadkill deer) out in slect locations. I usually just sit down against a tree to watch the baits in the early morning. When it's really cold I don't last long. :sad: I have two blinds....an Ameristep hub style blind and a Lucky's Tent. Both are very dark camo. I thought about spraying them white to match the snow. I could then use a chair and a heater and stay out much longer. It sounds like Krylon Fusion is a good spray paint to use. If I apply several coats will it STICK to the fabric so it *stays* WHITE?? I don't want to paint them and then have the paint come off easily.
> Thanks.


----------



## rgillespi (Mar 14, 2013)

DFJISH said:


> justincasei812 said:
> 
> 
> > I hunt up the U.P. and most of the time there is snow on the ground for deer season. It is hard to find a snow camo pop up or if you can they are sold out, so a few years ago I took an older pop up and a few cans of white spray paint to see if I could paint the it with no ill effects. I didn't spray it heavy with white but to take the darkness off of the pop up it is more of a haze with some white patches. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## taylor6400 (May 22, 2012)

I would try the Krylon fusion. I would keep the coats light so that they dont cake up on each other. I think you would be fine. Might not get it snow white but i bet you could get it pretty good, and then brush it in a bit and it would work. Also, if you put your bait out at night to hunt the next morn you could take a spray bottle and mist the whole thing with water and have a nice heavy layer of frost/ice in the morning too to help blend in. I wouldnt bleach it. Also, be careful with sheets they are so white that you will look like a big bright spot in the snow. I tried it with a goose blind and had geese flaring like crazy. Maybe white flannel strips or something that wont shine like a thin sheet.


----------

